# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  The Covid Vaccines? they have mRNA nanoparticle delivery mechanism.

## AngryCanadian

The Pfizer/Biotech Vaccines literally have mRNA nanoparticle delivery mechanism which had been tried on mice five years ago. Another more reason to worry. 

Expression kinetics of nucleoside-modified mRNA delivered in lipid nanoparticles to mice by various routes


Immunological Analysis of a CCHFV mRNA Vaccine Candidate in Mouse Models


What Are mRNA Vaccines, and Could They Work Against COVID-19?




> In the single dose group, each mouse received 25 µg of mRNA ... Regarding the positive control, the mice in the virus group died on days 3, 5

----------

